# Any recommendation for campy shop in San Diego?



## ragweed (Jan 2, 2009)

Can anyone recommend a LBS in San Diego with a good Campagnolo mechanic? Had some work done at Hi-Tech but wasn't pleased with the results.


----------



## hodad200 (Mar 31, 2010)

Ron at Rose Canyon Cycles. The man is campy. I wouldn't let anyone else touch my gruppo. 

http://www.yelp.com/biz/rose-canyon-cycles-blacksmith-bicycles-wheels-san-diego


----------



## Kristatos (Jan 10, 2008)

Greg at Adams Ave Bikes. Totally reliable and runs Campy on all his bikes AFAIK. My go-to.


----------



## fourflys (Mar 20, 2009)

+1 for Ron at Rose Canyon....


----------



## tomdecel (Feb 2, 2010)

+10 on Adams Ave


----------



## atpjunkie (Mar 23, 2002)

*both the above selections*

are good

I'd defer to Ron myself, he rebuilt my 9 speed shifters after 20K miles. They were as good as new. Ron just has a few more years under his belt, not to say anything bad about Greg @ Adams


----------

